# Odd-Cube. Modding YOUR cubes.



## oddlespuddle (Jul 24, 2011)

On April 2nd, 2011, I conceived the idea of being able to pay someone to send your cube to them so they can mod it and then they can send it back. Shortly after, I became that "someone".

I've opened a "store" so to speak where you can specify a mod and ask me if I can do it.
If I can, we negotiate a price and you send it to me, I mod it, then I send it back.
I tried it with a friend who messed up his V-Cube 6 mod. He sent it to me, then I sent it back. Sadly he popped it during a race as soon as he got it and hasn't found he piece since :fp

To find out more, visit store.oddlespuddle.com
Please tell me what you think and how I can improve it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 24, 2011)

Chris Bird (Monkeydude) used to do this. I don't think too many people actually paid to have someone else (who they don't know) mod their cube (Chris, correct me if I'm wrong). It seems like a good idea, but I don't think you should go into this expecting a bunch people to pay for this service. But best of luck. To lure people to pay for this service, you have to show them either that it's worth the (low) price, or is a very high quality job.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 24, 2011)

I thought about this at one point too, but really you have to make the difference in price better than say Ultimate Lubix Guhong and the normal Dayan Guhong. Get it?


----------



## Meep (Jul 24, 2011)

Instead of waiting for people to send things, you could probably try selling already modded things (Such as how people are doing with the DaYan cubes). As far as I know there aren't anyone selling pre-modded V6s, which some people might be interested in.


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 24, 2011)

oddlespuddle said:


> Yes, I don't expect too many people, but I've been modding for a long time and I spend most of my time modding cues rather than solving them. You'd be surprised to know what I could do with that Gigaminx you have as your avatar.


 
yeah C4Y gigaminxs really need modification (I know of a lot of different mods). Going off of what Meep said, I would suggest pre-modified C4Y Gigaminxs as a product, but the Mf8 Gigaminx came out a few months ago, and it's much better than the C4Y (I have an Mf8, and have tried a couple C4Ys), so it wouldn't be worth it for people to buy your pre-modded C4Ys when they can just buy the Mf8. Your modded C4Y would have to be better than the Mf8.

Selling the Pre-modified V6s is a good idea, but the YJ 6x6 (I have one, so I know what I'm talking about) is already like a half-modified Vcube. Same as the Gigaminx, you would have to make your modded V6 better than the YJ. (For reference, the YJ 6x6 has one axis that can get misaligned, and a slight clicky feeling.) What you could possibly do is buy a YJ 6x6 (because it's already half-modded, it'll save you some time) and do the rest of the modifications that it doesn't come with already. The YJ is less expensive than the Vcube, so that will save some money, too. Send me a personal message if you want to know how to get those


----------



## choza244 (Jul 24, 2011)

http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=67_70&products_id=21


----------



## asportking (Jul 24, 2011)

choza244 said:


> http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=67_70&products_id=21


Hopefully he'll be selling modded v-6's for less than $100


----------



## Erdos (Jul 24, 2011)

I think people prefer buying pre-modded cubes than already having a cube, paying you, mailing it to you, and then waiting to receive it again. And if someone wants to mod their cube, it's usually going to be a new cube, so why not just buy it pre-modded if you're going to buy it, wait for it in the mail, and then send it to you, tripling the waiting process? Just something to note.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 25, 2011)

oddlespuddle said:


> Just a thought, but what if someone could order a cube and specify a mod, and I would buy that cube and do that mod, then send the cube to them at a price slightly higher than what I payed for the cube?


 
how much higher price? 
honestly no discouragement but you're competing w/ lubix... unless you mod alpha v, cc, ghostand actually no cos you could mod gigaminxs etc...  

still for howmuch


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 25, 2011)

If you don't want to sell pre-modded puzzles are are really keen on just modding puzzles from people, you might want to consider a promotion of some sort, just so the community knows you're legit and aren't just scamming us for petty mods. Just food for thought.


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 25, 2011)

oddlespuddle said:


> Just a thought, but what if someone could order a cube and specify a mod, and I would buy that cube and do that mod, then send the cube to them at a price slightly higher than what I payed for the cube?


 
Yeah, that would work, but the quality of the mod has to be worth the price otherwise nobody (smart) would pay.


----------



## asportking (Jul 25, 2011)

Would your mods primarily be speedsolving-related mods, like the haiyan corner mod, or would you be doing other ones, like maybe a 3x3x5 out of a 3x3x4?


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Jul 31, 2011)

Dallas Open. Cool. I was there. I live real close to where you live.


----------



## asportking (Jul 31, 2011)

You're right, I'd probably mostly be looking for performance mods. I was just curious as to if you'd be doing other types of mods as well.


----------

